# Dragon DX Goggles



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

thx for the review. ive been eying them. but im leaning more towards the dragon mace goggles. especially after your review.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

basically word for word of what i would have said... i got the same white ones from WM aswell, and i would have never paid full price, and i doubt i will even use them much (ill stick with my spy orbit or blizzards). actually the only reason i got them was because i wanted to try the lens


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I figured I could get them for slightly more than the cost of just buying new lenses so I went with it. I'll probably wear them at night and I'll give them a fair shot, but I would be wrong if I said I was not a little disappointed.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Yeah, I figured I could get them for slightly more than the cost of just buying new lenses so I went with it. I'll probably wear them at night and I'll give them a fair shot, but I would be wrong if I said I was not a little disappointed.


Look on the bright side..here in Oregon we are FINALLY getting a ton of snow this weekend(even here in the Valley)!! Huzzah!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What?! Says who?! I haven't been paying attention. I'll definitely test them out as I think the most important feature is how they actually WORK. I'm not giving them a final rating until I know if they perform well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> What?! Says who?! I haven't been paying attention. I'll definitely test them out as I think the most important feature is how they actually WORK. I'm not giving them a final rating until I know if they perform well.


If you don't like them...let me know. They are what I wear....and I will buy em.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a brand new pair locally that came with a mirrored lens and a persimmon lens for $50. They're not top of the line, but are good for what I paid. The single layer foam is def a bit cheap, but they fit well. I always have more than 1 pair anyways, so they'll be used mostly just on days that are dry and sunny. On the otherhand I got some Mace goggles off WM that were better quality but didn't fit, so I returned those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Flick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Used them a couple days this past weekend, and they were great. Only complaint is that they fogged up a bit when I was huddled on the lift, and after having them on my head at the beginning of the day. Bought some cat crap, so that should solve it. I ordered another pair, so I can pick which lens I want without having to switch it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

These are the 2 I got. Have extra amber/persimmon lenses for both.


----------

